# 32 bit HDR Panorama script / automation



## polarhannes (Aug 31, 2013)

*tl;dr? Here is a short version:*

Hi,
I am looking for a way to automate the creation of 32 bit tiff HDRs so I can stitch them afterwards. I have Lightroom 5.2 and Photoshop CS6. It could be a command line tool as well (Linux-based would be ok as well). Any advice regarding LR and / or PS scripting would be much appreciated.
Thanks!

*
Long version:*
Hello CR,

I hope to find good advice here - there are so many skilled people on this forum.

While I rather don't like the typical HDR look, I really like the natural look of 32 bit tiff HDRs. Basically these HDRs look like a regular image but you can push/pull the shadows/lights almost to infinity. This really helps me when I am in the mountains and the contrasts are just too intense.

I do shoot panoramas when I am at the mountain's summit. I know the regular way (create the HDRs and then stitch them) but this really takes a long time. Sometimes I have to create a HDR pano out of 150+ images. You can imagine that this really takes ages.

So my question is if somebody knows how I could automate the creation of the 32bit HDR tiffs? My current workflow is:
- mark the images in Lightroom 5.2 RC, right-click them and select 'create HDR Pro in Photoshop'
- files will then be opened in Photoshop CS6 and processed using 32 bit instead of the regular 8/16 bits
- save the file.

Instead, I'd like to see a button which would just create a 'default' 32 bit HDR.
PS should automatically open, process the image and save it without any popups or questions. I know PS has some scripting abilities, but a command-line tool or similar would be fine as well. The perfect setup would be
- specifying how much images per HDR in a popup (2,3,5,7, etc) so that the script can automatically create all HDRs (file names contain ascending numbers so it should be possible with a good script)
- use PS to stitch them automatically afterwards, as most of the time the stitching from PS is okay if you used a nodal slide etc.

Thanks for reading all this, I'd be glad if you had some advice how to speed up my workflow here. If you have a better idea than my current workflow or if you can point me to a PS or LR scripting tutorial, please let me know.


----------



## teo92 (Sep 1, 2013)

I personally use sns-hdr pro with the batch process, but it can only create up to 16 bit tiff images. I think photomatix can create 32 bit images but i'm not that sure. Photomatix has it's own batch processing function.

Hope it was useful!


----------



## rwmson (Sep 3, 2013)

PTGui can both process bracketed shots (with option to save 32-bit HDR) *and * stitch them together. Highly recommended.


----------

